# I put my kitchen waste onto my compost heap



## drcab

Vorrei  dire (nel esame orale per GCSE) " metto i rifiuti dalla cucina sul mio mucchio di concime".  Queste parole vengono dalla mia insegnante ma la mia amica di penna non e' in accordo...lei non sa.  Questo sito dice "il cumulo di compostaggio"  ma la mia amica mi dice che pensa che 'compostaggio' sia un' azione. Quando cerco,  non c'e' una traduzione per "compostaggio".

Mi piacerebbe se qualcuno potesse spiegarmi la differenza!  Anche in inglese per favore , perche' studio italiano soltanto da diciotto mesi.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao 
can you provide the English version of the sentence you're trying to render in Italian?


----------



## drcab

Ciao Stella,  I want to say "I put my kitchen waste onto my compost heap".
Grazie


----------



## danalto

drcab said:


> Vorrei  dire (nell'esame orale per GCSE) " metto i rifiuti della cucina nel mio mucchio di concime".  Queste parole vengono dalla mia insegnante ma la mia amica di penna non è d'accordo...lei non sa.  Questo sito dice "il cumulo di compostaggio"  ma la mia amica mi dice che pensa che 'compostaggio' sia un' azione. Quando cerco,  non c'e' una traduzione per "compostaggio".
> 
> Mi piacerebbe se qualcuno potesse spiegarmi la differenza!  Anche in inglese per favore , perche' studio italiano soltanto da diciotto mesi.


As far as I know, we just say *compost*. 
So, your sentence would be *"Metto gli avanzi di / della cucina nel compost"*.


----------



## nunu7te

...personalmente non ho mai usato "compost" e non l'ho mai sentito dire in italiano. Sostituirei sicuramente gli "avanzi di cucina" con "l'umido"(nome "tecnico" che si dà  ai rifiuti organici, quindi agli avanzi di cucina, verdi etc., nella raccolta differenziata).
"Aggiungo l'umido al mio mucchio di concime" (ovvero "utilizzo l'umido per concimare/come concime", frase che, sinceramente, mi suonerebbe molto più naturale).
In bocca al lupo per il tuo esame!


----------



## akhal

Hi drcab!
"Compost" ormai è entrato nel linguaggio comune in quelle zone dove appunto si riciclano i rifiuti alimentari + cellulosa (= umido) con l'operazione detta compostaggio per ottenere concime organico. Direi che la versione di Danalto sia OK. "Compost" indica uno speciale contenitore fornito dai comuni alle famiglie che intendono effettuare tale raccolta differenziata.


----------



## Akire72

Secondo me bisogna capire cos'è questo "compost heap". Al paese d'origine di mia mamma, dove si fa la raccolta differenziata con ritiro porta a porta, quello che Dani chiama compost, si chiama semplicemente "umido" ed è un contenitore di colore marrone nel quale viene messo un sacchetto di amido dove si buttano i rifiuti organici.
Se fosse così io direi: butto i rifiuti della cucina nell'umido/nel contenitore dell'umido.

A casa mia invece (in un paese di montagna), abbiamo un pezzo di terreno dove si buttano questi rifiuti oganici e ne facciamo concime per le piante del giardino.

Questo link è molto utile, parla dei diversi modi di fare compostaggio, tra cui il cumulo di compostaggio.

Quindi la domanda finale è: com'è questo tuo compost heap?


----------



## london calling

Akire72 said:


> A casa mia invece (in un paese di montagna), abbiamo un pezzo di terreno dove si buttano questi rifiuti oganici e ne facciamo concime per le piante del giardino. A Londra i miei hanno un bel "compost heap" in fondo al giardino, che funziona esattamente come nel tuo paese di montagna! Se dici "compost heap" ad un inglese, capisce esattamente questo: un "cumulo" di rifiuti organici per fare la concime (però bisogna tenere da parte le bucce di banana che vanno messe direttamente sotto le rose, parola di mamma!


 
Secondo me è un "cumulo di compostaggio".


----------



## Akire72

Davvero???? Lo dirò alla mia mamma allora!!!

Beh, credo che sia perché a Londra molte case sono delle villette (a schiera) con un bel giardino sul retro!


----------



## london calling

Akire72 said:


> Davvero???? Lo dirò alla mia mamma allora!!!
> 
> Beh, credo che sia perché a Londra molte case sono delle villette (a schiera) con un bel giardino sul retro!


C'è anche sul davanti se è per questo, ma il "compost heap" preferiamo tenerlo nel giardino sul retro, il più in fondo possibile.

So, are we using dani's "compost"? Or "cumuli di compostaggio" (but doesn't it sound like a translation to you natives, rather than the usual way of  saying it?).


----------



## danalto

Concordo anche io con "l'umido", ma solo quando si parla di raccolta differenziata, non di compost...


----------



## Akire72

Well, we call it "concimaia" but that's another story altogether...


----------



## Einstein

Akire72 said:


> Well, we call it "concimaia" but that's another story altogether...


That sounds better! "Compostaggio" is a neologism from the English "compost", but it has entered the Italian language only in the last 20 years since ecology and _publicly organized _recycling have become fashionable. Compost heaps have always been used in England on a household level and the concept is more common there, but I'm sure they are used by Italians who have an "orto". So what is the traditional term? Is it "concimaia" as you suggest, Akire? What do you mean by "that's another story"?


----------



## CPA

I think a "concimaia" refers to manure rather than compost...


----------



## Akire72

*Concimaia* is what my grand-parents made out of animal excrements, and organic waste (like kitchen waste, rotten vegetables of the garden, branches and other garden waste etc.) It's another story, because you also throw animal excrements on it and it has to "extinguish" ( I throw my bunny's litter in it, for example). Animal excrements "burn" for a certain period and if you use the "concime" made in a "concimaia" without letting it "extinguish" on plants they will die, and they look like they are burnt.

@CPA: it might be, but it litterally means a place in the garden where you "make" a fertilizer. In my opinion, it could also be used for the compost. "Concime" doen't need to have excrements to be a "concime", right?


----------



## CPA

Right, "concime" doesn't need to have excrement in it to be "concime", but it does make a world of difference as regards how effective it is and whether you can live with it. Especially if your "concimaia" is in an English garden. Or in any other nationality of garden, come to that. Either way, whether it's "umido" or animal, it has to decompose before you can use it.
Akire, I was referring to "but that's another story altogether". Sorry, the joke fell flat.


----------



## Einstein

To return to "kitchen waste": I think "avanzi di cucina" sounds better. "L'umido" is a technical term like "compostaggio" and I don't think it's appropriate if we're talking about our traditional garden compost heap.


----------



## You little ripper!

Hoepli translates 'compost heap' with _cumulo di concime organico._


----------



## Einstein

Charles Costante said:


> Hoepli translates 'compost heap' with _cumulo di concime organico._


Hmm... that sounds more like an explanation (for someone who has never seen a compost heap) than a commonly used term. Can we imagine a country family saying: "Noi non buttiamo via i nostri avanzi di cucina, li mettiamo sul nostro _cumulo di concime organico_"?


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> To return to "kitchen waste": I think "avanzi di cucina" sounds better. "L'umido" is a technical term like "compostaggio" and I don't think it's appropriate if we're talking about our traditional garden compost heap.


I would have said "rifiuti organici": aren't "avanzi di cucina" more like leftovers? Natives?


----------



## Wade Aznable

If I understood properly, I'd use "compostiera". 
In which, agreeing with London Calling, I put "rifiuti organici / organic waste", that by the way include the "avanzi di cucina / kitchen waste". 

Therefore: _metto i miei avanzi di cucina nella compostiera_. 

Hope this helps! 

W


----------



## Akire72

Detta tra noi, compostiera mi sembra la soluzione migliore. C'è da dire però, che se uno mi dicesse: "io non butto via gli avanzi di cucina, li butto nella compostiera" avrei qualche difficoltà a capire cos'è 'sta compostiera. Come diceva giustamente Einstein, compost, compostaggio e derivati sono tutti anglismi entrati nel nostro eco-vocabolario di recente. E' vero anche che il riciclaggio di rifiuti organici e più ampiamente la raccolta differenziata, è una "moda" piuttosto recente. I nostri vecchi avevano la concimaia, che però racciglie anche gli escrementi degli animali. Come suggeriva CPA, se dici che hai una concimaia in giardino, nessuno verrà mai a trovarti, perché pensa che tu viva in un letamaio!

Alla luce di tutto ciò io opterei per *compostiera*.


----------



## You little ripper!

Akire72 said:


> Detta tra noi, compostiera mi sembra la soluzione migliore. C'è da dire però, che se uno mi dicesse: "io non butto via gli avanzi di cucina, li butto nella compostiera" avrei qualche difficoltà a capire cos'è 'sta compostiera. Come diceva giustamente Einstein, compost, compostaggio e derivati sono tutti anglismi entrati nel nostro eco-vocabolario di recente. E' vero anche che il riciclaggio di rifiuti organici e più ampiamente la raccolta differenziata, è una "moda" piuttosto recente. I nostri vecchi avevano la concimaia, che però racciglie anche gli escrementi degli animali. Come suggeriva CPA, se dici che hai una concimaia in giardino, nessuno verrà mai a trovarti, perché pensa che tu viva in un letamaio!
> 
> Alla luce di tutto ciò io opterei per *compostiera*.


Akire, the only problem I see with 'compostiera' is that it's a _container__ -_ a 'compost heap' isn't a container, it's an accumulation of organic matter left on the ground.


----------



## Akire72

I know, but the alternative is "cumulo di compostaggio", which I don't think is much used around here. Not in everyday language at least.


----------



## You little ripper!

Akire72 said:


> I know, but the alternative is "cumulo di compostaggio", which I don't think is much used around here. Not in everyday language at least.


There are over 33,000 Google listings for it, but you would have a better idea than I would about its everday usage. 

cumulo di compostaggio


----------



## Akire72

Of course: they are all references to sites where they *explain all TECHNICAL details of HOW to make compost*, as it's rather new here. Sites of Townhalls, sites of companies that sell domestic composters etc.

_Cumulo di compostaggio_ was my first proposal (v. my post # 7!!!), only that it sounds too technical in my (and others') opinion. I don't know others, but I call mine "concimaia". 

P.s.: I read here that animal excrements or manure can be used to make a better compost!!!


----------



## Einstein

london calling said:


> I would have said "rifiuti organici": aren't "avanzi di cucina" more like leftovers? Natives?


I still can't imagine a pensioner on his allotment (orto) in the 1950s talking about "rifiuti organici" or "organic waste" in either country! Maybe we can also say "scarti di cucina?" Would this include potato peelings as well as what people leave on their plates?

Back to the "heap"; maybe we're looking for a precise name that doesn't exist in Italy. This often happens, we don't always have equivalents in both languages. If the Italian equivalent of "compost heap" is not on everyone's lips, we might say:
*Metto gli avanzi/scarti di cucina su un mucchio che teniamo per fare concime.*


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> I still can't imagine a pensioner on his allotment (orto) in the 1950s talking about "rifiuti organici" or "organic waste" in either country! Maybe we can also say "scarti di cucina?" Would this include potato peelings as well as what people leave on their plates?


 
Are we talking about the 50s, then? That piece of information escaped my notice, sorry! 

Is _scarti di cibo_ a better, more old-fashioned way to express it then?


----------



## Wade Aznable

london calling said:


> Is _scarti di cibo_ a better, more old-fashioned way to express it then?


On this "kitchen waste" issue, I'd definitely stick to _avanzi di cucina_. It is a literal translation, *and* a currently used expression in italian, both in the 50s and now, both in colloquial and formal speech.


----------



## Einstein

london calling said:


> Are we talking about the 50s, then?


Of course not, but the _compost heap_ dates from then and much earlier, which means it's a traditional term that has nothing to do with the modern concepts of municipal waste recycling.
But even now, LC, assuming you had a garden with a compost heap, would you really say to your children, after peeling the potatoes, "Please take the organic waste outside?".


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> But even now, LC, assuming you had a garden with a compost heap, would you really say to your children, after peeling the potatoes, "Please take the organic waste outside?".


No, at home in London mum would be more likely to say:

_Can you go and bung this on the compost heap for me, please?_


----------



## CPA

drcab wants to say, "I put my kitchen waste onto my compost heap". I agree with Einstein, technical terms aren't suitable in this context.

I always say, "metto gli avanzi (or scarti) di cucina sul (mucchio del) compost". Would that be Italglish?


----------



## Akire72

Mi ero quasi arresa. Poi ho trovato questi, che secondo me possono essere utili:

Questo parla di composter o concimaia come due sinomimi. Questo invece usa composter come contenitore e concimaia come sinonimo del cumulo (o fossa) per compostaggio, e la cosa bella è che è la dichiarazione da portare al Comune!

Ma ecco che spunta questo: c'è una differenza tra cumulo e concimaia! Di conseguenza ne deduco che ciò che io ho sempre chiamato concimaia, è in realtà un cumulo per compost.


----------



## efano

"Compost" è il risultato del compostaggio, sia che sia fatto in una compostiera (contenitore) sia in un cumulo (che è un termine troppo tecnico, non usato familiarmente). Per estensione, può essere utilizzato per indicarli entrambi, nell'espressione informale che vogliamo tradurre.
Voto quindi per "butto gli scarti di cucina nel compost". 
Anche se non è tecnicamente ineccepibile, è chiara e comprensibile a tutti.


----------



## Wade Aznable

Secondo me, il discriminante è il contesto: 
vivi in un appartamento / condominio / casa indipendente in città, e quindi il municipio ti ha dato una *compostiera*, oppure stai in una cascina / fattoria / casa di campagna, e quindi hai un *composter* / una *concimaia*? 

IMHO, come spesso accade, la traduzione di una frase non può prescindere da un qualche adattamento dovuto al contesto (e meno male, altrimenti non ci sarebbe bisogno di noi traduttori umani ma basterebbero i traduttori automatici online )


----------



## london calling

Wade Aznable said:


> Secondo me, il discriminante è il contesto:
> vivi in un appartamento / condominio / casa indipendente in città, e quindi il municipio ti ha dato una *compostiera*, oppure stai in una cascina / fattoria / casa di campagna, e quindi hai un *composter* / una *concimaia*?
> 
> )


La domanda originale è stata posta da un inglese e parla di un "compost heap". In Inghilterra il _compost heap_ sta fuori, in giardino. Si chiama _compost heap_ anche se lo si crea dentro un contenitore di un qualche tipo, la "compostiera" (mio padre, a Londra, ne ha fatto uno utilizzando delle vecchie porte di legno - il Comune non ti passa queste cose).


----------



## Akire72

Brava Jo! Esatto!!! La compostiera non è solo quella di plastica che ti passa il comune o che compri in un negozio di giardinaggio. Può anche essere fatta con assi di legno o rete metallica! E' un contenitore per il compost!

ERGO: la mia rimane una *concimaia*, non ho intenzione di chiamarla compostiera, non fa campagna! Per essere un po' più "chic" invece, direi compostiera.


----------



## Einstein

Akire72 said:


> ERGO: la mia rimane una *concimaia*.


You have my vote.


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> You have my vote.


And mine.


----------

